# Longest Tail Feather 2008!



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Well guys with the new season comes new braging rights!

Lets hear them!

So far I think I am leading with a few solid 8 inchers! :lol:


----------



## Chaws

Must be proven with pictures... Mike you automatically lose


----------



## MSG Rude

Chaws said:


> Must be proven with pictures... Mike you automatically lose


Mike, we do not want to see any pictures of the 8"......you are exaggerating with that as usual too!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Chaws said:


> Must be proven with pictures... Mike you automatically lose


I don't think you want to see pics! :lol:


----------



## hamdawg08

i got a 24inch tail on one rooster.


----------



## wurgs

Longest we got was 22 1/2". Of the 25 birds we got all but 2 were nice mature ones.


----------



## D&amp;D

All I ask is that you guys leave a few of those long-tails for a couple of hungry southern boys! We'll be there Saturday and can't wait. Take care all and good luck.


----------



## deerslayer80

Got a couple right at 20" other then that it's been a lot of young birds. I have been seening a few different color phased birds this year, just unable to get shots off at them.


----------



## fishhook

I got one last friday right around 23". It was a beautiful mature bird. Probably should have had it mounted....Probably the nicest pheasant i've ever taken.


----------



## Bagman

I think its generally understood that everyone gets em up to 22-23" or so.

Bottom line in this thread (over the last few seasons) has been to post a PICTURE of your longtails. LONG usually means 24"+. No photo means you're BSing...period. In this day and age, there is virtually zero excuse to not show photographic proof to back up your claim.

Go get em and please show em! :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Bagman said:


> I think its generally understood that everyone gets em up to 22-23" or so.
> 
> Bottom line in this thread (over the last few seasons) has been to post a PICTURE of your longtails. LONG usually means 24"+. No photo means you're BSing...period. In this day and age, there is virtually zero excuse to not show photographic proof to back up your claim.
> 
> Go get em and please show em! :beer:


Agreed.

Here is last year's pics and thread:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 927#477927



Acemallard said:


> Here is 1 I got this year. Here is the proof.





johnsona said:


> Here's my roommate's - kind of tough to read the tape, but it's right at 26", as you can see the red 2' mark towards the end of the feather.


put down a tape measure just like that one, and let's see 'em!

:thumb:


----------



## Alamosa

I must confess I didn't shoot it.
He was pi$$ed when I plucked this feather.
He is strutting around in my pen outside right now.
He is the Colorado State Fair champ for 2006.


----------



## oKr4zYo

Shot a nice 25 1/2" this Thanksgiving in Bowman ND. Entered it in a contest in Linton, ND. Hopefully win something with this one. Sorry don't have a photo of it. Here was the wonderful morning limiting out in a hour.


----------



## pheasantslayer

If anyone knows on this sight, how big of a feather will win usually in linton or which other tail feather contests do you know of on this sight.


----------



## NDWirehair

I have several that are right at 24". How long before I would consider having one mounted? What is the length of a trophy Rooster?


----------



## Dick Monson

In 45 years of pheasant hunting the longest I have ever seen in our crew was a shade over 26". The longest I ever shot was this year @ 24 3/8". The Barnes County Wildlife Club runs a contest for members that requires the feathers attached to the tailbone.
So I clipped the tail and hung it on the garage wall to dry. Monday Sam climbed up on the generator, crawled across to the workbench, stood on his hind legs, and ate the tail minus the 2 central feathers, which he just tore up. That night he puked it up on the rug. So you could say I got it back. Sort of.


----------



## Bagman

NDWirehair said:


> I have several that are right at 24". How long before I would consider having one mounted? What is the length of a trophy Rooster?


I dont think any ONE specific factor goes into making that decision. It should just be a real nice looking bird or perhaps one that has an interesting story behind the hunt. :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1

Nicely put!! my gf shot one this past weekend that is just just over 23.5, but it was a great looking rooster and the first one she has shot flying so i decided to put it in the frezzer for her. :beer:


----------



## hdrocker00

I like to look at the feet and the width of the tail feathers.....that is my personal opinion on mounting a bird....or like the other guy said, "A good story behind it."


----------



## hdrocker00

I like to look at the feet and the width of the tail feathers.....that is my personal opinion on mounting a bird....or like the other guy said, "A good story behind it."


----------



## Schmitz13

hunting buddy from school shot a 32 inch tail feather didnt look real


----------



## Horker23

I wanna see that!!! :bop:


----------

